# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Новогодние конкурсы VirusInfo. Объявление

## NickGolovko

Уважаемые коллеги и гости проекта!

Заканчивается 2007 год, отмеченный для нас многими событиями и переменами. К Новому Году VirusInfo объявляет четыре конкурса для посетителей форума, наградами на которых послужат годовые лицензии на Kaspersky Internet Security и Антивирус Касперского 7.0.

Ниже представлены темы и условия конкурсов.

*Общие условия*

Принять участие в конкурсах может любой зарегистрированный участник форума VirusInfo.
В каждом конкурсе определяются первое и второе места. Занявший первое место получает лицензию на KIS, второе - на KAV.
Сбор работ проводится один месяц (до 22 декабря сего года включительно). 23 декабря тема закрывается, по каждому конкурсу открывается опрос общественного мнения. Опрос продолжается одну неделю и закрывается 30 декабря сего года. Победители определяются большинством голосов. Награждение проводится 31 декабря.

*Конкурс 1. Лучшая статья в FAQ*

Конкурс на лучшую статью для раздела ЧаВо (на русском языке).  Тематика и объем не ограничены. Работы публиковать в этом топике с темой "FAQ".

*Конкурс 2. Наиболее точное исполнение правил раздела Помогите*

В конкурсе автоматически участвуют все клиенты раздела Помогите. Администрация определяет список лучших кандидатов, выносимый на голосование.

*Конкурс 3. Лучшее произведение речевого жанра*

Конкурс на речевое произведение (стихотворение, слоган, песня и так далее). Тематика: должна быть связана с Новым Годом и VirusInfo. Объем не ограничен. Работы публиковать в этом топике с темой "Речевой жанр".

*Конкурс 4. Лучшее графическое произведение*

Конкурс на лучший рисунок, фильм, клип и тому подобное. Тематика: должна быть связана с Новым Годом и VirusInfo. Объем не ограничен. Формат файла не ограничен. Работы публиковать в этом топике с темой "Графика".

Сбор работ считать открытым.  :Smiley:  Удачи всем.  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## MiStr

"Новый год встречать легко
Вирусов нет!  Спасибо VInfo!"

 :Smiley:

----------


## [500mhz]

*Речевой жанр*

Хитро прячет вражий драйвер
Тело вируса на диске
AVZ его не видит
И HiJack не замечает
Потому что он написан очень умным програмистом
Ну а бедный ламер Вася он еще всего не знает
Что кранты его порнухе в папке юсера на диске
VInfo ему поможет и порнуху восстановит
Или даже на болванку может фильмов закатает
Чтобы было чем занятся Васе ночью Новогодней

----------


## [500mhz]

чет даже не интересно как то, никакой активности )))

неужто у всех креатиф пропал?

*Добавлено через 47 минут*

сидим в офисе плачем всей толпой ))))

Как упоительны в России АВП!
Дебагер, дампы , и лог файлы, слов аж нету!
И только моник в голубых глазах "поэта"!
Как упоительны в России АВП!
Ключи , лецензии , пиратка, переулки!
И бета тестеры и хруст засохшей булки!
Как упоительны в России АВП!

----------


## latbat

*VirusInfo - наш голос решающий в защите компьютера*

Вирусы и трояны, шпионы и спам
Мы не с Вами, мы против Вас
Так есть и так будет, и в Новом году.

С ув. Ваш  *VirusInfo*

----------


## DVi

[500mhz], пора записываться на студии  :Smiley:

----------


## [500mhz]

придется сборник стихов выпустить )))

*Добавлено через 34 минуты*

у нас изза ваших конкурсов работа встала ))))
ниче не компилится

вот вам плод коллективного творчества

Во глубине харда на диске
Хранится гордое терпенье
И АВЗ в красе ужасной
И Doom зипован как печенье

К несчастью НОРТОН облажался
Архивам всем пришло гоненье
Ушло желанье, наслажденье
Опять бэкапы поднимать

Трояны вирусы за вас
Вам сменят логин и пароли
И снова понесутся годы
Что бы порнухи накачать

Одно неверное движенье
Файл сустем рухнет - и свобода
Вас примет радостно у входа
И братья пива вам нальют

*Добавлено через 5 часов 25 минут*

ну чо может порисуем теперь? а то скушновато становится )

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Неплохой стишок  :Wink:

----------


## NickGolovko

> ну чо может порисуем теперь? а то скушновато становится )


О да, ждем с нетерпением  :Cheesy:

----------


## Bratez

Я вот тут сваял на досуге на мотив "Пригородного блюза" М.Науменко (молодежь может и не в курсе, ну кто знает - оценит  :Wink: )

Я сижу в сортире с ноутбуком на руках,
Рядом банка пива, беломорина в зубах,
Спит жена уже давно глубоким сном, увы и ах,
Ее никак нельзя будить, ведь полвторого на часах!

Завтра будет Новый Год, но на форуме народ
Хэлперам и экспертам покоя не дает.
Я пишу скрипт, не тороплюсь,
Тихо напевая Хэлперовский блюз!

Какая-то мадам все стонет третий час,
У нее опять руткит, руткит уже не первый раз,
Ее лечили все кто мог на все лады и так сяк,
Но снова вирусов полно - да там же первый сервис-пак!

Черт, опять пока писал, пару тем прозевал,
Надо спать идти, сегодня что-то я устал.
Я пишу скрипт, я матерюсь,
Тихо напевая Хэлперовский блюз!

Осталось до подъема не больше трех часов.
Компьютер выключаю и без лишних слов
Скорей под одеяло чтоб увидеть пару снов.
Завтра тридцать первое, забот - будь здоров!

Завтра будет Новый Год, с наступающим, народ!
И мой тост - за Каспера, за Доктора и Нод!
Созову друзей и с ними напьюсь,
Громко распевая Хэлперовский блюз!

----------


## Shu_b

Не, действительно, Спасибо!

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Я вот тут сваял на досуге на мотив "Пригородного блюза" М.Науменко (молодежь может и не в курсе, ну кто знает - оценит )


*Bratez*, классно получилось, супер!
Кстати, только что в исполнении Чиж&Со слушал "Пригородный блюз"

----------


## [500mhz]

Нашел в семейном фотоальбоме,дед мой там сторожем работал )))

----------


## SuperBrat

[500mhz], молодец!  :Smiley:

----------


## DVi

Bratez - шикарно
[500mhz] - последнее творение изумительно.
Спасибо за хорошее настроение в начале пятницы!

----------


## santy

Заправлены в лайв-диски hijackthis, Curit и Зайцев (прим. АВЗ)
И хелпер уточняет какой очистить комп
давайте-ка ребята, взломаем комп девятый
у нас еще в запасе два сервера из двух...  :Smiley: .

----------


## DVi

> у нас еще в запасе два сервера из двух... .


Замечательная строка.

----------


## Ego1st

[500mhz] я просто плакал 5 балов=))

----------


## [500mhz]

очередной фотошоп ))) крупноват получился но ниче )))

----------


## Intelligent

*[500mhz]*
Зачот.Долго смеялся )))

----------


## Arkadiy

И правда! хороший креатив  :Smiley:  Молодцы! Так держать!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## [500mhz]

стараемсо )))
может еще и музыкальный сделать? а DVi ? )))

----------


## pig

Да, весело тут у нас. Всем спасибо, порадовался.

----------


## zerocorporated

От бессонницы придумал  :Smiley:  сильно не пинать



Пришли опять морозы
Завыли вновь ветра
А в нашем вирус.инфо
Борьба идёт всегда
Мы бьём всех этих гадов
Что портят людям жизнь
И возвращаем к жизни любимый их ПК
А avz любимый, наш лучший инструмент
В борьбе за справедливость
Мощнее просто нет
Он хуки все снимает
И трой любой найдёт
И радость очищенья в ваш дом преподнесёт
И мы ещё мечтаем, чтоб чистым стал инет
И чтоб без файерволов
Всё лазить юзер мог
В просторах интернета
За комп свой не боясь
И скачивать что хочет
Вскрывая не боясь
Так что же мне сказать вам
На этот же конец
Наверно в новом годе
Всем вирусам пипец!

----------


## ISO

> Нашел в семейном фотоальбоме,дед мой там сторожем работал )))





> очередной фотошоп ))) крупноват получился но ниче )))



ТАЛАНТ!!!

----------


## zerocorporated

> очередной фотошоп ))) крупноват получился но ниче )))


Обалденно  :Smiley: 


*Речевой жанр*

Какие дела, какая житуха, когда тут такое творится в сети
Не выйти на сайтик наш больше сейчаса
Ведь там поселился ужасный троян
Который когда то вздрогнул интернет
Который сейчаса вздрогнул наше сердце
Который оч скора попалит касперыч
Которому базы ток ша обновили
Который гасит троянов несчастных
Которые шасо на сайте седят
И всех тех прохожих пугают сейчаса
Что скора на сайтик повалят с утра
И будет веселье со вскриками свина
Который сегодня обновлялся с утра!



*Речевой жанр*
Как всегда включаю компик
Захожу на этот сайт
И включаюсь я в работку
Снова клавиши трещат

Раз и вышел клёвый скриптик
Он прибьет крутой зловред
И кому то в этом мире
Легче станет вновь дышать

И чего-то нахватав
Прибежит наш новый юзер
И помчится все опять
Повторятся в круговою

Так летит за годом год
Все уносится в века
Но одно мы знаем точно
Нас не забудут некогда!

----------


## santy

Пока зашнуривал ботинки перед выходом на лед сегодня - написал апдейт.  :Smiley: .
---
Заправлены в лайв-диски
hijackthis, CurIt и Зайцев (АВЗ)
И хелпер уточняет
какой нам нужен скрипт
давайте-ка, ребята,
просканим комп девятый
у нас еще в запасе
есть доктор АйБоЛит (типа, AVP-tool)

Я верю, друзья, победим мы руткит
Ведь VirusInfo днем и ночью не спит
На пыльных дорогах
Реестров сторонних
Исчезнут троянов следы!  :Smiley: .

----------


## PavelA

Речевой жанр.
вспомнилась такая песенка из альпинисткой молодости:

В виртуальной стране мы хранители звезд.
За тяжелый наш труд нам  не платят зарплаты.
Здесь кончается власть женских губ, женских слез,
Здесь встречаем рассветы, провожаем закаты.
 [круглосуточная поддержка по всему миру]

Кто однажды ловил скриптами руткит,
Кто срывался во БСОД, но спасен был друзьями,
Тот не может один оставатся внизу,
В городской, коммунальной, многокомнатной яме.   !!!!

И на жизнь, и на смерть нас связала судьба.
Повела за собой  под шрапнели троянов.
Кто бывал здесь хоть раз,  [форум ВирусИнфо] тот вернется сюда,
Не за славой  людской, не за жалкой наградой.

----------


## Bratez

Я тут решил немного оживить раздел "Советы" и написал туда полезную статейку: http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=14915. Заодно, думаю, подойдет и на конкурс в номинацию FAQ. Прошу коллег ознакомиться.

----------


## DVi

> стараемсо )))
> может еще и музыкальный сделать? а DVi ? )))


http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=Hm0n-KQFV9U

Подпевайте:


```
Измененья в нашем коде
Происходят год от года.
Copy-Paste сегодня в моде,
Просто очень много кода.

Не обида, не простуда,
Посерьезнее беда:
Пол-кода отличного кода!
Пол-кода - совсем ерунда!

Никуда-никуда нельзя укрыться нам,
Но релиз отложить нельзя никак
Никуда-никуда, но знай, что где-то там
Кто-то ищет тебя среди дождя...

Программисты кроют матом
От заката до восхода:
"За грехи какие плата
Эти гигабайты кода?"

Словно из водопровода
Мчатся байты в никуда:
Пол-кода отличного кода!
Пол-кода - совсем ерунда!

Никуда-никуда нельзя укрыться нам,
Но релиз отложить нельзя никак
Никуда-никуда, но знай, что где-то там
Кто-то ищет тебя среди дождя...
```

----------


## Shu_b

Песнь о зависшей циске на узле в Вологде...
(ни одного изменённого слова песни...)



> Шлю я, шлю я ей за пакетом пакет
> Только, только нет мне ни слова в ответ
> Значит, значит надо иметь ей ввиду
> Сам я за ответом приду
> 
> Чтоб ни случилось я к милой приду
> В Вологду-гду-гду-гду в Вологду-гду
> Сам я за ответом приду

----------


## vidocq89

Вот решил вспомнить молодость и написать тоже стих. Постарался обойтись без ненормативной лексики, слэнга и коверкания слов.

Написал крик души обычных пользователей интернета, не интересующихся нападением/безопасностью, проводящих в рунете все свое свободное время.
Оценивайте и критикуйте (только с Пушкиным сравнивать не надо, а то мне придеться со стыда попросить меня забанить) :


Как мы устали от разрухи,
Как мы устали от тебя,
Рунет, великий и могучий,
Приют троянов и вирья.

Как нас ифреймы донимают, 
Как DDOS'ер пробует забить,
Как вирь локалку заражает -
Нам никогда не позабыть.

Нам не забыть твоих просторов,
Твоих гигантских форумов,
Онлайн губительный приборов
И бажность русских серверов.

Рунет логично не понять,
В рунете нет людских законов,
Тут логика свернула вспять,
И мы остались без заслонов.

У нас приют всем одиноким,
Кто в жизни что-то потерял,
Мечтам не верит кто далеким,
Кто душу дъяволу продал.

У нас приют всем извращенцам,
Всем, кто не может не хамить,
Падонкам, трусам, изуверцам,
Кому без порно не прожить.

Для нас рунет - это могила,
Нельзя не позабыть...
ВирусИнфо - вот жизни сила,
Нельзя не полюбить!

----------


## rubin

Браво

----------


## drongo

vidocq89 , отлично  :Wink: 
мне показалось что это ваше не первое сообщение на данном форуме ...

----------


## [500mhz]

Кроха сын к отцу пришел
И спросила кроха
Я скринсейвер тут скачал
Нет ли в нем подвоха?

Ну сынок скажу тебе
Чисто между нами
Вероятно "склеен" он
С троянскими конями.

Вот к примеру Virinfo
Очень мудрый форум
Зазипуй и отошли
Туда скринсейвер новый.

Не стесняйся, и проси
Хелпу у народу
Может даже Головко
Выдет на подмогу!

Ну а если Ник уснул
Или просто занят
Дергай смело DVi
За это не забанят.

Если даже DVi
Ответ не даст разумный
Смело к Зайцеву беги
Он тут тоже умный

Но смотри сынок, не смей, 
Нервировать админа
На картинке в шляпе он
Как у тети Зины

Если вдруг админ сказал
"Уберите подпись!"
Сделай вид что испужался
И что стал весь потный

Он админ какойто странный
Правила читает,
Пункт 14 там есть
И он его смушает.

Там про хакеров глаголят
И про оскорбленья
Но у каждого пипла
Своя же точка зренья

Он кильнул мне юсерпик
Типа что по теме
Ну и хрен с ним с юсерпиком
Есть у нас терпенье )))

----------


## borka

ЗдОрово!

----------


## DVi

бaбa ягa пpoтив. я нe xeлпep.

----------


## vidocq89

Админов нужно уважать - 
Они народ серьезный...
Не надо это забывать -
Админ бывает грозный!

Админ радеет за портал...
Чтоб было всем удобно,
А спорить с нами - он устал
Забанит ведь свободно!

Давайте уши прижимать,
И слушаться админа все же,
Почаще правила читать...
Храни админа, Боже!..

Рекламить мы не будем взлом,
И нас никто не тронет - 
Никто не скрутит нас узлом,
Нас кара не затронет.

Админу скажем мы: "Превед!"
И прошлое забудем...
А он ответит нам: "Медвед!"
Проказничать не будем?!?!

----------


## NickGolovko

Админу понравилось.  :Wink:

----------


## anton_dr

> Админу понравилось.


Мне тоже.
И, я догадываюсь, что и кто сподвигло двух авторов выше написать стихи.

----------


## [500mhz]

не льстите себе ))

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## NickGolovko

Мы с Антоном, как и многие другие хелперы, характеризуемся развитым третьим глазом. Мы даже планируем подать заявку на очередной сезон "Битвы экстрасенсов".  :Wink:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Мы с Антоном, как и многие другие хелперы, характеризуемся развитым третьим глазом. Мы даже планируем подать заявку на очередной сезон "Битвы экстрасенсов".


а может вам открыть собтсвенный раздел в помогите? помощь экстрасенсов и телепатов (а также кодирование компьютеров от вирусов)?

----------


## [500mhz]

ScratchyClaws +1
а я открою онлайн магазин по продаже кактусов которые поглощают радиацию от монитора )))

----------


## [500mhz]

вот кстати надо было добавить еще один конкурс
на лучшее програмистское поздравление
типа написать програмку/демку которая поздравляет с новым годом
ну и сделать ограничение на размер скажем в 4096 байта

кто за поднимите руки )

я за +1

----------


## DVi

Дополнение:
- Программка не должна обнаруживаться ни одним антивирусом.
- После поздравления программка должна самоудаляться.

----------


## [500mhz]

запросто )))
исходники прикладывать?

----------


## DVi

> исходники прикладывать?


Вместе со сканом паспорта.

----------


## [500mhz]

а может вам еще и ключи от квартиры где деньги лежат? )))

----------


## XP user

> вот кстати надо было добавить еще один конкурс
> на лучшее програмистское поздравление
> типа написать програмку/демку которая поздравляет с новым годом
> ну и сделать ограничение на размер скажем в 4096 байта
> 
> кто за поднимите руки )
> 
> я за +1


С Новым Годом в обходе КИСа - я за. +1 )))
Только идея самоубийства такой программки мне не нравится...

Paul

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> С Новым Годом в обходе КИСа - я за. +1 )))
> Только идея самоубийства такой программки мне не нравится...
> 
> Paul


пусть будет самоубийство... по окончанию праздников... 10 января например

----------


## [500mhz]

тоесть пишем бинарник который обходит кис и закачивает с инета жипег с поздравлением и ставит его вместо валпапера )))
сидит в системе до 10/01/2008 и не дает сменить валпапер а потом тихо мирно удаляется )

----------


## anton_dr

> а может вам еще и ключи от квартиры где деньги лежат? )))


Не, это уже мне

----------


## DVi

> тоесть пишем бинарник который обходит кис и закачивает с инета жипег с поздравлением и ставит его вместо валпапера )))
> сидит в системе до 10/01/2008 и не дает сменить валпапер а потом тихо мирно удаляется )


Жипег со сканом паспорта был бы более интересен, чесслово  :Cheesy:

----------


## [500mhz]

DVi
скажите вы на кого работаете? )))


пс
чеслово пинч не я написал )))

----------


## DVi

Знаем-знаем, гражданин Фархутдинов.

http://www.anti-malware.ru/phpbb/vie...ff526109dec173

----------


## [500mhz]

))))
Фамилия моя слишком известна,что бы я вам ее называл!(с)

----------


## NickGolovko

Сегодня последний день приема работ.

К сожалению, не во всех номинациях имеется достаточное количество работ, поэтому не исключено, что голосований будет не четыре, а три или даже два.

----------


## borka

> Знаем-знаем, гражданин Фархутдинов.


Че-то не очень понятно. По ссылке на Антимальварь говорится о том, что пинчмейкеров взяли - это так?  И кто это в форме подполковника?

----------


## pig

Alex Demchenko?

----------


## NickGolovko

Тема закрывается. В течение дня будут открыты опросы по тем или иным номинациям.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

